# krdc command line options

## Charlie.

Does anyone know anything about the commandline switches for KRDC in KDE 4.0.0? I'm trying to create a shortcut to run KRDC to a given ip, specify a username and run in fullscreen mode.

Alternatively, does anyone know where I'd find documentation for KRDC? There is no man page and the KDE help center doesn't work.

----------

## schachti

For the 3.5.8 version, krdc --help gives a help text - you could try if it works with the 4.0 version as well.

----------

